# John Deere 4230 load shaft



## mrfixit (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi I have a friends 4230 jd he changed the load shaft and bushings and seals now the lift on the 3 point is up or down nothing in between i took the shaft back out he was told he broke the arm that it goes through nothing is broke that i can see so i put it back together made sure the shaft went through the horse shoe shape slid it in with my hands now the draft leaver will work but it doesn't seam to do any thing it is up or down when you raise the lift you pull the leaver all the way back doesn't raise before then if u push the leaver back down it doesn't move till u get half way down then it goes all the way down any one have some sugestions will try any thing that doesn't mead i have to take the cab off thanks in advance


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Not quite understanding exactly what shaft you are repairing, but if it is the rockshaft proper, there is a cam on the right side of the shaft that has to be correctly indexed to enable the lift control to regulate the position.

I have seen people pull that shaft and drop the cam. 

To know the procedure for indexing the cam you will need the serial number of the tractor and how it is equipped relative to the transmission. Then the repair manual will walk you right through the exact process.


----------

